# Zulekha hospital & GMC Ajman hospital for delivery- info please



## smeghead01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear all, hope you can help....I am at the beggining of my 2nd trimester and exploring best hospital for delivery- looking at quality but also prices as I dont have insurance .Important to mention I am high risk , so I have to think of possibility of preterm delivery and need of NICU. So far I have heard Latifa is the best for it , but they have closed NICU momentarily and not known for how long ?! So I have been advised by my obs/gyn to look at Zulekha hospital and GMC Ajman hospital which is sooo far away ( but the cheapest) from Dubai (new city) . Did anyone have experince with those hospitals or know someone who did , if you can please share the experience as having first hand info is very helpful.Thanks so much in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone I know had their delivery in Zulekha. They have a "package" deal which is not ridiculously expensive. 
The room and the hospital were very good. However, no idea about the NICU.


----------



## smeghead01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear rsinner, thanks for your reply . every bit of info is valuale to me . any chance this friend of yours who delivered in Zulekha would like to give me her email address so i can contact her directly and get more info from first hand ? thanks


----------

